# Factory RS Appearance Package



## JoeA5678 (Feb 24, 2018)

Can anyone help me find out whare I can find all the pieces for this package for my 2011 non RS LT? I know I need the front and rear bumpers, side skirts, and trunk spoiler plus some trim pieces. I also know that this package came with fog lights. Mine currently doesn’t have them. I can always add a set down the road but until then is there a kit to block off the openings to where the factory lights would go in the RS front bumper? Thanks


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Would think there are RS body mod kits available online. Another although less desirable option might be salvage yards. Might have to scavenge multiple cars, but could possibly get the pieces that way.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

I would find a VIN for an RS car on one of the "for sale" sites (cars.com, cargurus.com, etc) and input it at https://www.gmpartsgiant.com/ You should be able to locate every body molding part number that you need on that site. Another alternative is to use https://www.wholesalegmpartsonline.com/ and start looking at the diagrams for performance package bumpers and lower body moldings.

I search part numbers all the time using this method. It has never failed me.


----------

